

Pop Quiz: How Many of Y Combinator's Latest Start-Ups Got Funding from Boston VCs? - drm237
http://www.innoeco.com/2007/11/pop-quiz-how-many-of-y-combinators.html

======
aston
How many stuck around in Boston, funding or not?

